# betta toys?



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

I was wondering do they make toys for betta? I feel like mine gets a little bored then attacks his reflection. I have silk plants for him to swim through although o only ever see him sleeping in them.. Occasionally I find him playing with the current of the sponge filter.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Ninjakat (wicked handle)...I went to Canadian Tire and got some bright floats for fishing lines (they have tiny ones). Maybe that would keep him occupied? My guy was mildly interested for a time but maybe yours has a more active personality. Please post if you find something that your fish likes to play with-I'd be interested to know. Good luck!-Jackie


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Zoo Med makes a few items for Bettas including a leaf hammock and a floating log. I have both.

http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/decor-g..._id=36-17529&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted

http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/decor-g..._id=36-17531&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted

They also make a mirror.
http://zoomed.com/cm/choose-by-animal/Betta.html
--
Paul


----------

